# How do you keep your rabbit entertained at night?



## bobismyturtle (May 25, 2009)

Now that my bunny has become adjusted,he seems to be making quite the mess at night. He pooed and peed all over the floor out the side of his cage.(we got cage liners that go on the sides of the cage to fix that.) He seems to chew on everything BUT the chewsticks. His food and water dishes were turned over. So what toys could I put in there to make him focus his energy on something other than flipping dishes and chewing apart his bed and cage?


----------



## DazyDaizee (May 25, 2009)

Does he get out a lot during the day? Rabbits are most active in the morning and evening.. so if he gets a lot of his energy out then he should be pretty quiet throughout the night. My rabbits are free range, but it's rare that they're up and about at night.. occasionally we get woken up VERY early by their antics, but never overnight.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 25, 2009)

My rabbits are not in cages but in enclosed areas that are large ; I use fences like you use for puppies.

I takecardboard boxes (like my 50 lb Oxbow hay boxes)and give each bun his own box. 
I make sure they don't have tape , stapels etc in them.

Every night when everything is dark all my rabbits are ripping boxes. I go to sleep to ripping from all sides of me in the upstairs. 

When a bun has totally destroyed a box (takes weeks) ; it is replaced with a fresh box and the fun begins anew .....


----------



## SweetSassy (May 25, 2009)

When my Sassy was alive. I let her run the living room during the day 6-10 hours a day. I left her cage door open so she'd go in and use her litter box and eat and drink when she'd want to. 

Does your bunny get any time out of his cage during the day? How big is the cage?


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 25, 2009)

I use those plastic food and water bowls that are clamped to the cage. They can't flip over. You can also buy litter box that attach to the cage so they can't flip them.


----------



## bobismyturtle (May 26, 2009)

He gets about 3 hours out of cage time. I think the clamping bowls would be a great idea,and the litter box.Boxes are a good idea too.Is there any toys your bunnies really like?I saw that bunny rattle thing,and a few chew toys at the pet store.Any of them actually worth buying?


----------



## SweetSassy (May 26, 2009)

My bunnies have played with all the toys I have bought them. I have also bought kitty cat balls with bells in them. Thats cheap. They like throwing them. You can order rabbit toys online that are cheap too. But all the toys at like Petsmart my bunnies play with.

I also give them cardboard and they like chewing that up. I've taken boxes and cut holes in it for a house. They love tunnels. You can get that at Petsmart .Hope you can find something that will make your bun happy. Good Luck :biggrin2:

April


----------



## tonyshuman (May 26, 2009)

Rattles are good, and so are a lot of the wood hanging bird toys. I have a topsy turvy toy that is kind of like those punching clowns--it rolls back and forth and has a wood chew on the end. Plastic slinkies can be good. I'd also give him a bed to sit in--Oxbow makes some nice hay bed things.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 26, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Rattles are good, and so are a lot of the wood hanging bird toys. I have a topsy turvy toy that is kind of like those punching clowns--it rolls back and forth and has a wood chew on the end. Plastic slinkies can be good. I'd also give him a bed to sit in--Oxbow makes some nice hay bed things.


Yes these I live by you can buy them at Petsmart. Storm loves them. 
O also buy parrot toys and demolish them for storm. If I am not sure about a toy I just post a picture on the forum and get great answers on how to make is safer or if I should use it at all. 
I use the cat bells and I have never bought a slinky just because I never think about it when I am at the store but I am going to have to put that on my shopping list this next week. 
Pictures below of the thing ox bow sells






Side view





front view





side




front Note this thing did not have a back it was fully closed in storm made the back door





This is supposed to be a bed but we use it as a toy ben. Storm takes all the toys out when he wants to. Plus storm likes to stretch out not surl up.






This is a chew that storm loves they make bigger ones. But the color is favored. He chews that thing to bits





a better one of the colorful thing.





These are all his other toys





Heres one of storm box in his cage I replace it about once ever two weeks







Also toilet paper rolls full of hay are a huge hit I normally give him timothy and put all his other in the toilets paper rolls. so those keep him busy for a while also.

all this stuff was bought at petsmart. Or can be. I just get a box from my local mom and pop pet store to put in storms cage. He is happy to give me one so is can be recycled. He has one every two weeks for me.

Hope this helps
storm also get min of 4 hours run time a day but once my moms dog leaves next week he will get all day again.


----------



## bobismyturtle (May 26, 2009)

Wow!I have some really good ideas now.Bunny should be entertained for quite some time.Thanks for the help.Oh,last night I put in a box with a hole and some aspen shavings on the bottom for digging,He must have loved it because nothing in his cage was tipped over.Yay success!


----------



## SweetSassy (May 26, 2009)

That's great! Switch out his toys every now and then, so he don't get bored with the same thing. :biggrin2:April


----------



## Kberto (May 27, 2009)

check out www.auniqueidea.com for excellent bunny toys, and bird toys. Great service and very good prices. Good prices for parts too (www.birdtoyparts.com). All one owner, great service!!!


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 27, 2019)

My Maggie, doesn't make a mess. Just sometimes flips her bed towel into the water bowl and i have to get up and dry it. 
She keeps CHEWING . Chewing her food, chewing her bed and digging. She's right next to my bed so the noises she makes is so loud. I made her a toy but she doesn't use it. 
I have to play music all night till i fall asleep.


----------

